# Lizards



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

I has snakes....I bred the snakes... I saw Lizards.... mates made me want to keep more Lizards by showing me their cool lizards...I sold some snakes and got some Lizards... lizards can be cool... not sure what happens when I breed the lizards....etc

Nu lizards:































It's ok , the geck was helping me defrost the rat.... ooops....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Hehe like the rat defroster!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Hehe like the rat defroster!



Symbiotic relationship in the makin


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking good mr blue


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

How does he get that down, id go back down to fuzzies for a while first


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> How does he get that down, id go back down to fuzzies for a while first



You eat fuzzys? ew... but i guess me being a vegetarian I would find that more disturbing than others , haha


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I might upgrade my computer mouse to a rat now.. Just plug in the tail?


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 16, 2012)

haha as long as you swap the rat over every 12 hrs or so before it starts to smell


----------



## XKiller (Mar 16, 2012)

Blue people are strange... Nice geckos tho lol.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 16, 2012)

i like your lizards and stuff.....that one with the bumpy tail looks like a cave man club......the rat humper needs some moral adjustment......my fav's are the ones that look like leafs


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2012)

Some great geckos there Paul. Love the laevis and sphyrurus mate!

Didn't know laevis were that good at hunting down large prey. Do you know if it went for the rats haunches to get it down, or was it the neck? 

That light-ish wheeleri is really nice too.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 16, 2012)

I am most envious of your chameleon gecko.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice geckos mate, you will have some more to post soon lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 16, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I has snakes....I bred the snakes... I saw Lizards.... mates made me want to keep more Lizards by showing me their cool lizards...I sold some snakes and got some Lizards... lizards can be cool... not sure what happens when I breed the lizards....etc
> 
> Nu lizards:
> 
> ...




For a second there I thought you were confused on breeding lizards since you primarily breed snakes ....

Very very very cool Nu lizards....


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 16, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> Nice geckos mate, you will have some more to post soon lol



Enclosures are all setup and waiting


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 16, 2012)

Good stuff mate I will be decking out the ackies inclouser this weekend


----------



## ajandj (Mar 16, 2012)

Love the gecko's...
Love the pic with the rat. It's almost like he's saying "MINE..MINE.. all Mine"
actually reminds me of ice age..

Am thinking of getting into gecko's myself. How hardy are they


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 17, 2012)

ajandj said:


> Am thinking of getting into gecko's myself. How hardy are they



The ones I have posted are not very hardy ( need to be kept cool) Start with milli or Levis and you will be fine.


----------

